# The Tai Chi Cane Form - Blog Post



## Xue Sheng (Jul 25, 2019)

Or doing taiji without doing taiji...kinda sorta

The Tai Chi Cane Form - Blog



 
Cheng Man-ch'ing or Zheng Manqing (29 July 1902 - 26 March 1975)


----------

